# Backup WAGO



## Bazarov (4 August 2022)

Ich habe einen Wago PFC 8212 und möchte ein Backup von Programmierdaten (Codesys) und Konfiguration erstellen. Dieser WAGO wurde von jemand anderem programmiert und konfiguriert, der nicht mehr verfügbar ist und ich habe keinen Zugriff auf die Programmdateien. Die Frage ist, wie kann ich ein Backup davon machen und was benötige ich dafür?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 August 2022)

Wago war so großzügig und hat im Handbuch der 8212 einen eigenen Absatz mit "Datensicherung" und "Backup-Funktion" geschaffen.

Schritt 1 wäre für dich wohl, das Handbuch einmal zu lesen.


----------



## Bazarov (4 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wago war so großzügig und hat im Handbuch der 8212 einen eigenen Absatz mit "Datensicherung" und "Backup-Funktion" geschaffen.
> 
> Schritt 1 wäre für dich wohl, das Handbuch einmal zu lesen.


Danke,
Es gibt keine Backup&Restore in Wbm von WAGO.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 August 2022)

Welche Firmwareversion hat die CPU?


----------



## Bazarov (8 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Welche Firmwareversion hat die CPU?


3.06.11(18)


----------



## Bazarov (8 August 2022)

soll ich ein Backup von folgendem Pfad machen : 

Konfiguration >Package Server > Firmware Backup ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 August 2022)

Bazarov schrieb:


> Danke,
> Es gibt keine Backup&Restore in Wbm von WAGO.


Laut Handbuch sollte das mit deiner FW-Version gehen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (8 August 2022)

Wobei der TE vermutlich den Quelltext haben möchte und den wird er damit vermutlich auch nicht erhalten. Ich weiß nicht, ob das nur bei e!Cockpit geht, aber soweit der Quelltext auf dem Controller explizit abgelegt wurde kann man diesen aus der Entwicklungsumgebung vom Controller laden.


----------



## holgermaik (8 August 2022)

Bazarov schrieb:


> soll ich ein Backup von folgendem Pfad machen :





Hier kannst du auswählen was alles gesichert weren soll.
Der Quellcode kann (wenn ihn der Programmierer auf die PLC geladen hat) mit der entsprechenden Programmiersoftware runtergeleden werden.


----------



## Bazarov (8 August 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 62718
> 
> Hier kannst du auswählen was alles gesichert weren soll.
> Der Quellcode kann (wenn ihn der Programmierer auf die PLC geladen hat) mit der entsprechenden Programmiersoftware runtergeleden werden.


Vielen Dank,

jemand anderes hat den WAGO programmiert und ich habe keinen Zugriff auf die Codesys-Programmdateien. Wenn ich eine Backup davon mache und auf andere WAGO wiederherstelle, dann kann ich auf diese Codesys-Programmdatei zugreifen?


----------



## holgermaik (8 August 2022)

Bazarov schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Backup davon mache und auf andere WAGO wiederherstelle, dann kann ich auf diese Codesys-Programmdatei zugreifen?


Du kannst dieses Backup auf einem PFC8212 wieder herstellen, auf keinem anderem Controller. 
Ein Zugriff auf die Programmdateien ist nicht möglich, sie sind einfach nicht da.


----------

